# Took my second Judo class tonight



## Oni_Kadaki (Mar 1, 2021)

So, I primarily study Aikido, usually supplemented by a striking art (currently and predominantly Karate). However, due to COVID-19, my Aikido dojo has essentially closed its doors, currently only doing weapons work outdoors. While I appreciate the significance of weapons in Aikido, I'm primarily there for the hand-to-hand, and so, with a heavy heart, I started looking for something to take its place until life goes back to normal.

On Friday I took my first Judo class, and tonight I took my second. I have to say, I loved it! In just two classes, I feel like I'm beginning to understand a couple of very practical techniques which will supplement my Karate training well. Additionally, I found that my Aikido background gave me a very good understanding of the importance of balance breaking, which I suspect is making the techniques much easier for me to learn.

Tl;dr version: Aikidoka tried Judo and loved it!


----------



## BrendanF (Mar 2, 2021)

Well done!  I spent most of my younger years training striking based arts, and just started Judo a few years ago.. while I'm a terrible student and have struggled more than in any other MA I've learned, I've also enjoyed it so much.  I hope you continue - and continue to love it.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 2, 2021)

Oh that's awesome man . Love hearing stuff like this, keep us posted on how things go


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 2, 2021)

When you train a throwing art, you should treat

- to be throwing on the ground as body massage.
- yourself as a bouncing ball.


----------

